# Bacon Rules!



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I always knew this. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...ree-times-worse-emissions-bacon-a6773671.html


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Bacon is the duct tape of the culinary world.

Best.
Food.
Ever.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I know the healthier fruit and veggie diet is also a lot more expensive than the "meat & potatoes" we grew up on. Eating well costs money!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Bacon is the duct tape of the culinary world.
> 
> Best.
> Food.
> Ever.


 and my dog likes it too!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Always knew that veterinarian diet was bad.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> Always knew that veterinarian diet was bad.


That's "vegetarian" which is defined as "bad hunter".


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> That's "vegetarian" which is defined as "bad hunter".


I grew up on a ranch and the vet recommended we feed that leafy green stuff to the animals......pigs, chickens, cows etc.. Veterinarian diet. Feed too much apples and carrots to a cow and it gets sick and you have to punch a hole into it's stomach to relieve the gas, Mind you pigs and chickens raised on apples, grain and what ever they can forage makes for some mighty tasty bacon and eggs. Dog, it's a bit stringy.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I treat bacon almost as a condiment - a very tasty condiment.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Most people would eat sawdust if you put enough fat and salt in it.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Bacon rules I must be carrying twenty pound of it to keep me going day to day. Bacon definitely rules.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I just ate some bacon...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Krelf said:


> Most people would eat sawdust if you put enough fat and salt in it.


That's called a Jimmy Dean sausage down in the states. And 'bacon' at Denny's.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Somewhat recently Bacon makers went from packaging bacon in 500g packs to 375g. Do you think this should have resulted in outcries of "Blasphemy!" or "Sacrilege!!" Maybe a Fatwa should have been issued???


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Krelf said:


> Most people would eat sawdust if you put enough fat and salt in it.


I strongly suspect that you are referring to Hash Browns at some fast food places and not good old Canadian Bacon. The thought of some one mistaking sawdust for bacon must certainly be a criminal offence somewhere. 
*#*(


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Somewhat recently Bacon makers went from packaging bacon in 500g packs to 375g. Do you think this should have resulted in outcries of "Blasphemy!" or "Sacrilege!!" Maybe a Fatwa should have been issued???


There would be a certain irony to a fatwa to protest bacon packages getting smaller.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bacon gets an unfairly bad rap IMO.
if you cook it good and crispy, there isn't that much fat left.Its still the better choice over breakfast sausages.
sodium and nitrates of course are still a problem.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Diablo said:


> bacon gets an unfairly bad rap IMO.
> if you cook it good and crispy, there isn't that much fat left.Its still the better choice over breakfast sausages.
> sodium and nitrates of course are still a problem.


You can get a nitrate free bacon.

We get ours from a farm in St Jacobs. They supply a lot of stores in southern Ontario.
We pick ours up at the Fruit Shack on highway 55 in Niagara-On-The-Lake.

Sodium is low too.


But remember, spinach has more nitrates than bacon.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Bread fried in bacon fat makes great toast.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Bread fried in bacon fat makes great toast.


Then rub a toe of garlic over it while it's still hot.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Then rub a toe of garlic over it while it's still hot.


Crush the garlic and after frying it with the bread, stir in some eggs, onions, cheese and crushed Cashews then serve it over the bacon and toast. Now I'm getting hungry and there's no bacon left....ate it last night.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Just so you guys know who you're dealing with, this is my family tartan.










At least I wish it was.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Just so you guys know who you're dealing with, this is my family tartan.
> 
> View attachment 16960
> 
> ...


Puts a different perspective on Haggis.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Covering all bases.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Covering all bases.


It's amazing. The chocolate has to be just right though.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

dodgechargerfan said:


> It's amazing. The chocolate has to be just right though.


I'm a chocoholic......any chocolate is just right.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I'm a chocoholic......any chocolate is just right.


I mean it has to be done right.

I made some chocolate covered bacon once and used milk chocolate. While melting it, it started to crystallise. So, I blended in some milk and got it back to the right consistency. However, when it was all done, it just didn't work out right.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Bacon on toast with raspberry jam is a great breakfast or snack.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I mean it has to be done right.
> 
> I made some chocolate covered bacon once and used milk chocolate. While melting it, it started to crystallise. So, I blended in some milk and got it back to the right consistency. However, when it was all done, it just didn't work out right.


Melt a Terrys Chocolate Orange and dip the bacon in the chocolate. I suppose you could wait until the chocolate hardens but I don't. Same with milk chocolate. Or fry up thick cut chunks of bacon, put in a baking dish and cover with chocolate chips and put in low oven until chocolate melts then let cool. If your milk chocolate started to crystallize then your heat was too high. Next time use a double boiler with out the milk. That thins it. There is no wrong way to do it. Actually there is....you nuke the bacon in the microwave first. If you want to warm up your bacon, heat it up in the frying pan and since I am old school that should be a cast iron frying pan.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a friend that puts peanut butter and bacon on toast and makes a sandwich. To me, that's just a great way to ruin bacon.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like bacon and I like chocolate.

I also like frozen yogurt and mustard, but just not together.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I had a double bypass burger in Vegas one time. I took the pound of bacon option as well. It was great. I never slept all night but it was great.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Somewhat recently Bacon makers went from packaging bacon in 500g packs to 375g. Do you think this should have resulted in outcries of "Blasphemy!" or "Sacrilege!!" Maybe a Fatwa should have been issued???


Yet magically the price stayed the same.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Yet magically the price stayed the same.


That's one of the sleezier ways companies have been increasing their prices. I've seen similar tactics for chocolate milk. Walmart changed their 99% isopropol to 91% recently and maintained the same price.

Less for the same price is still an increase. It's just sneakier. I'd much rather they were just upfront about it. Once I detect such an approach I seriously reconsider my purchases.

I'll drive across town and pay MORE just for spite.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'll drive across town and pay MORE just for spite.


I have done that more than once myself.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> I have done that more than once myself.


When you can walk across town in 5 minutes, there is only one place open at 3 in the morning and your seriously pregnant girlfriend wants a bacon sandwich, you pay the price and buy as much as you can. I have noticed that the slab bacon around here is cheaper than the sliced stuff. Side pork is even cheaper at times. We go to a restaurant wholesale store in the area and buy a 10 lb box of end cuts. They butcher a lot of pigs in this area. Damn, I getting hungry again and the grand daughters are making cookies so it's almost time for a tasting. Did you know that when you take one of those Pillsbury Chocolate Chunk cookie logs, cut it into 3 equal pieces it make 3 descent sized cookies.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Once again I am eating bacon while reading this.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I had bacon for breakfast at my daughter's place this morning.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I just ate a whole package of bacon wrapped prawns


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> I had bacon for breakfast at my daughter's place this morning.


You were a good grandpa and shared with your granddaughter I hope.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> You were a good grandpa and shared with your granddaughter I hope.


It was a little too crispy for her, but she ate her scrambled eggs.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey, are you guys making fun of me because I am a vegetarian? lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> It was a little too crispy for her, but she ate her scrambled eggs.


You didn't soften it for her? I've done that when the girls were younger. If I recall she's only a couple of years old. At times the girls and I still share bites.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Hey, are you guys making fun of me because I am a vegetarian? lol


Tofu is not a vegetable, it should not even be classified as food. And we'd never make fun of you Lola.....honest. Really.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Each to their own~ I can't for the life of me eat something that was alive once! I just can't do it! Love me or hate me! I will start a new trend and make tofu bacon! 

Actually my family only eat bacon at Christmas! It's a treat to be savored for them. Hell, Christmas isn't really the time of year to be worried about calories and content of the food you consume. I had a bag of Ms. Vickies vinegar and sea salt chips along with a box of Pot of Gold chocolates! That was my dinner! lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Each to their own~ I can't for the life of me eat something that was alive once! I just can't do it! Love me or hate me! I will start a new trend and make tofu bacon!
> 
> Actually my family only eat bacon at Christmas! It's a treat to be savored for them. Hell, Christmas isn't really the time of year to be worried about calories and content of the food you consume. I had a bag of Ms. Vickies vinegar and sea salt chips along with a box of Pot of Gold chocolates! That was my dinner! lol


http://www.food.com/recipe/the-best-ever-tofu-bacon-499913
Someone beat you to the punch Lola. My ex was a big tofu advocate. I can't stand the stuff. You can have my share.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> http://www.food.com/recipe/the-best-ever-tofu-bacon-499913
> Someone beat you to the punch Lola. My ex was a big tofu advocate. I can't stand the stuff. You can have my share.


That stuff might be passable if it was fried in real bacon fat. Hmmm


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Guitar101 said:


> That stuff might be passable if it was fried in real bacon fat. Hmmm


I think that would be a tad hypocritical!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> That stuff might be passable if it was fried in real bacon fat. Hmmm


Then toss the tofu.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> Each to their own~ I can't for the life of me eat something that was alive once! I just can't do it! Love me or hate me! I will start a new trend and make tofu bacon!
> 
> Actually my family only eat bacon at Christmas! It's a treat to be savored for them. Hell, Christmas isn't really the time of year to be worried about calories and content of the food you consume. I had a bag of Ms. Vickies vinegar and sea salt chips along with a box of Pot of Gold chocolates! That was my dinner! lol


Not making fun of you--just having some fun--I like this song...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

zontar said:


> Not making fun of you--just having some fun--I like this song...


I know by now that you wouldn't make fun of me! Just keep on being you! You are a kind and sweet individual! I know this much to be true!!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

This was in my stocking on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

dodgechargerfan said:


> This was in my stocking on Christmas Eve.
> 
> View attachment 17105


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> Not making fun of you--just having some fun--I like this song...


Damn it zontar. You're so kind and sweet and just had to post the Arrogant Worms didn't you. And you know what's coming. Don't you....




Arrrrgggg Ya Salty Bacon!!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry to be a killjoy/buzzkill!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm getting hungry again.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Damn it zontar. You're so kind and sweet and just had to post the Arrogant Worms didn't you. And you know what's coming. Don't you....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's just something about that band...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> Sorry to be a killjoy/buzzkill!


If bacon hates us, then we need to kill it all & eat it...
(I don't eat it a lot, but every now & then--I like it.)


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My friend has domestic pig as a pet. They were told when they bought Esther that she was a miniature pig, ou contraire! Esther now weighs in at a whopping 275 lbs and is adorable, clever and loving. She is litter trained, takes a bath in the bathtub and her favorite food is watermelon.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> My friend has domestic pig as a pet. They were told when they bought Esther that she was a miniature pig, ou contraire! Esther now weighs in at a whopping 275 lbs and is adorable, clever and loving. She is litter trained, takes a bath in the bathtub and her favorite food is watermelon.


Spend any time around pig barns and I think you'll see why many of us prefer turning them into bacon. Smart animals though......I'll give you that.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

From the TV Show - United States of Bacon










http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/05/united-states-of-bacon-tv_n_2243675.html


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

And so it begins. A lifetime of love.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Spend any time around pig barns and I think you'll see why many of us prefer turning them into bacon. Smart animals though......I'll give you that.


Growing up we had pigs. They went into the deep freezes. Pigs are dumb, our dogs were smarter. Pigs are viscous and look at people as part of their food chain. They will eat anything.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


>


Cheezyridr, I have that exact same type of oven. Now you've made me hungry.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ken, that's the best way to self baste a turkey that i have found. almost 10 yrs now and i've never once had a dry bird. as soon as it comes out of the oven, the kids come to steal away the skin. 
if i wasn't the one carving, i might not even get any! hahahahaaha


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Spend any time around pig barns and I think you'll see why many of us prefer turning them into bacon. Smart animals though......I'll give you that.


I did work on a horse farm when I was younger! I used to be a guide for trail rides. They also had pigs on the farm and I used to have to separate the younger piglets from the older ones by chasing them and then grabbing them by their back legs and hoisting them into other pens, pigshit and all. Stinky but it didn't really bother me.

Tonight it was tofu burgers on the barbeque. Absolutely delicious with green beans and Brussel sprouts(my fav veggie)!
Man, I didn't realize it's almost 3 am! Not even one bit tired!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> My friend has domestic pig as a pet. They were told when they bought Esther that she was a miniature pig, ou contraire! Esther now weighs in at a whopping 275 lbs and is adorable, clever and loving. She is litter trained, takes a bath in the bathtub and her favorite food is watermelon.


Lola, you might want to skip the rest of this post...

A member of my extended family was given a pig--they kept it around the house & it got big.
They took it to be made into bacon, ham, etc.
Then at Easter during a family gathering that pig (Bruce) was part of the meal.

Some people couldn't eat it because of the story--but to those of us who did partake--that was one tasty pig...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

zontar said:


> Lola, you might want to skip the rest of this


Thanks for the heads up Zontar!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Wendy's Baconator!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just watched "you Gotta Eat Here" - Bacon Praline Caramel Ice Cream Sundae


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> And so it begins. A lifetime of love.


That's me every day.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Just watched "you Gotta Eat Here" - Bacon Praline Caramel Ice Cream Sundae


Where?!?!??


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Where?!?!??


The Food Channel a few days ago


----------

